# New UKC Champion



## RedemptionVA (Nov 11, 2014)

Ch 'PR' Redemption's Miss Laila Waldron. My 13 month APBT took BOW on Sunday at the HRKC show in Courtland to finish her championship after only her first two show weekends. (My first 2 show weekends in almost 15 yrs as well) I couldn't be prouder. Lazy stack in photo but....

http://s48.photobucket.com/user/dev...2-10-11-57-29_zpsf098e2ed.png.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

right on! Congratulations! Cute pup


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

congrats. thats a good looking dog. id love to see some bigger pics


----------



## RedemptionVA (Nov 11, 2014)

http://s48.photobucket.com/user/dev...141121_095644_zps618486be.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

These are somewhat bigger, but not the best.


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

i really like that dog. not what i think of when i hear ukc. i say keep on keeping on and get her grch like someone else said. set a standard that they gotta chase


----------



## RedemptionVA (Nov 11, 2014)

I really appreciate it petquality.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats! Like PQ said, she is not at all whet I think when I hear UKC dog. Keep on pushing and make that registry rethink what an apbt is, you are clearly on your way!


----------



## RedemptionVA (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. We hope to hit up a couple of shows in Jan and Feb toseehowshe does in the champion class

http://s48.photobucket.com/user/dev...4-12-26163249_zpsacca9285.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

New pic


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Congradulations on your hard work!!


----------

